# Mole-like bumps on vulva-maybe TMI



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay, I re-found some brown bumps on my vulva today while shaving that look like moles. I had forgotten about them, but first discovered them back in November - I thought they were ingrown hairs and when I tried to fish out the hair there was nothing - and the spot bled and bled and would NOT stop until I put on a bandaid (not an easy task) - this happened on a Friday night, the night before my brother's wedding and I completely forgot about it in the busyness of the weekend.
Anyway, I've done a few searches and keep finding forum questions of pregnant women describing pretty much the same symptoms, but haven't found an answer about what it could be.
I'm also feeling a fair amount of pressure at the opening of the vagina, especially after sex.
I have an appointment with my midwife tomorrow and will ask her about what it could be, but in the meantime, has anyone else experienced this? I'm a little freaked out and very mad at myself for forgetting about it when I first saw it.
OH! I forgot to mention, I also got my first varicose vein a couple weeks ago on my upper thigh - I'm thinking it might be related?


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't had those, but it kinda sounds like a skin tag....which
pregnant women can get.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I was thinking skin tag too. I had one last pregnancy (and yup, it was "down there"!) and had my doc have a quick peek at it just for reassurance and it was fine. It withered away to a little teeny spot a while after the birth...as blood supply went back to normal, I guess it died - and I wasn't a bit sad about it, LOL! It is kinda regrowing this time but I am hoping it is not going to get as prominent.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I got several skin tags on my vulva when I was pg with DD2, they sound similar to what you are describing. I always feel a lot of pressure in my vagina while pg, often it feels like the baby is going to fall out,







hasn't happen though. I do tend to carry my babies very low.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Thank you all!! I googled images of skin tags and found a picture of one (on a face, though







) that looks _exactly_ like what I have. What a huge relief!! I'll still ask the midwife tomorrow, but I'm feeling soooo much better about it.

The pressure thing is pretty new this pregnancy, Peony - I'm finding that doing a lot of hip circles/spirals is helping for the past week or so (just watched Birth as we Know It - wow, what an amazing video!) - I'm due in May, but I'm considering raking a belly dancing class as I think it might help for energy release during labour. Might be a bit too late though


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

They probably are skin tags, but they could also be, um, genital warts (from HPV). When it happened to me I thought it was a skin tag until I was saw a doctor who diagnosed me with HPV. Apparently I had gotten it years prior, long before I was married, and the warts only showed up when my immune system was not at it's strongest.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
They probably are skin tags, but they could also be, um, genital warts (from HPV). When it happened to me I thought it was a skin tag until I was saw a doctor who diagnosed me with HPV. Apparently I had gotten it years prior, long before I was married, and the warts only showed up when my immune system was not at it's strongest.

That's what I was gonna say - when genital warts first appear, they can look like skin tags.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
That's what I was gonna say - when genital warts first appear, they can look like skin tags.

Yup, I think the only way to really know is to have it checked just to be sure...then you don't have to worry about the what-ifs.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, I'll get them checked. Either way it's a LOT better than the worst I feared


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I have those. They're surface vericose veins. They look like brownish blood blisters, but they're not. If you look at them closely, you can see that they're in a line. A squigly line, but still a line. They get bigger right before birth and sometimes they throb with pain.

The good news is that they go back down after birth. They might not go away, but they won't be large and throb anymore.

Feel better
LIsa


----------



## avasmomleigh (Apr 21, 2006)

I have something like that, varicose veins. They are dots, bleed like CRAZY if I knick them shaving-like a stuck pig, and they feel swollen/achy. They flared up for me with my period a couple years after dd was born-laying down helps, so does something cool( ice is too cold for me, but somethign pretty cool while laying down helped) cause sometimes they HURT!


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisa49* 
I have those. They're surface vericose veins. They look like brownish blood blisters, but they're not. If you look at them closely, you can see that they're in a line. A squigly line, but still a line. They get bigger right before birth and sometimes they throb with pain.

The good news is that they go back down after birth. They might not go away, but they won't be large and throb anymore.

Feel better
LIsa

Yeah, if they're really dark then they're probably varicose veins. I was surprised when I got them and thought they must be some kind of weird mole, because I expected varicose veins to be vein shaped. They're really ugly, aren't they? And mine also hurt a bit off and on. At least they're not visible to anyone but you and your husband.

I'd love to think mine will go away after I push this baby out, but I'm not counting my chickens.


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

*sigh* turns out I don't see my MW until next Tuesday, I got my dates mixed up, so I won't be able to ask her until then. But I took another look. And, they're more bluish than I realized. And I can see the vein strung in between each bump







(I'm quite light skinned)

Obviously I'll talk to my MW about it next week, but how does this affect the birth itself? I'm terrified that they'll open up and won't stop bleeding - that one teeny tiny one that opened up caused a lot of blood loss in November, until it dawned on me that I could use a bandaid on it - and now there's a big one there.

Anyone happen to know how to make them go away!? What nutritional deficiency might cause them?

I've had two wonderful homebirths and am planning for this one to be as well. GAH!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I have some dark purple dots that stick out a bit, like a blood filled pimples...I have been wndering what they are...


----------



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HerthElde* 
*
Anyone happen to know how to make them go away!? What nutritional deficiency might cause them?

I've had two wonderful homebirths and am planning for this one to be as well. GAH!

I am interested as well. I have one on my perineum that developed with pregnant. It never did go away and is recently getting bigger. I am planning on TTC'ing again in June and am wondering if I should have it removed or waiting until after the pregnancy. I am concerned that having it removed now, close to TTC"ing, the it may comprimise the perineal integrity making it more likely to tear during delivery.


----------

